# Entry Test date for Punjab MBBS/BDS admissions 2011-12 has been announced



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Entry test for MBBS/BDS admissions in Punjab will be taken on 13th of September 2011. This was announced in the meeting last week and it was there in the Express News on 21st of April. You can read the full news from the following link:

Daily Express News Story
E-paper :: Daily Express

All the rules listed in this news were already announced by PMDC and I have already listed them in my other post last month.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...rules-central-entry-test-mbbs-bds-2011-a.html

Those who can't read Urdu can also read these rules from the above link to my post.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

saeedanjum said:


> Entry test for MBBS/BDS admissions in Punjab will be taken on 13th of September 2011. This was announced in the meeting last week and it was there in the Express News on 21st of April. You can read the full news from the following link:
> 
> Daily Express News Story
> E-paper :: Daily Express
> ...


Good decision ! last year many students were undeprepared for MCAT because of much less time given.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> Entry test for MBBS/BDS admissions in Punjab will be taken on 13th of September 2011. This was announced in the meeting last week and it was there in the Express News on 21st of April. You can read the full news from the following link:
> 
> Daily Express News Story
> E-paper :: Daily Express
> ...


Very important info Yr ! Thnx for sharing . . 

really good decisions taken . . 

i appreciate efforts by punjab gov. in this regard.

the most fabulous thing is that 50% mcat, 40% fsc, 10% matric formula is final.:happy:


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

i have a sindh domicile.. Can i apply in uhs too? What will be the procedure for it? And when will the registration start?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

UHS prospectus 2010-11 says; 

no reciprocal seats for sindh domiciled students,

u can read prospectus on uhs website for details.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

oh..:s well thanks.. Not even in fatima jinnah medical college? That too comes under uhs?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah; except king edward, every medical clg of punjab comes under uhs.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

king edward doesnt come under uhs? i can apply there??


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

uhs admission policy follows for king edward also,

the only difference is that king edward is university itself, so they dont need to follow

uhs examination system for profs etc.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just read the post about PMDC rules and regulations and i have a question:
will private medical colleges hold their entry tests too??or will there be just UHS entry test which will determine the merit for private colleges??


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

axa19 said:


> i just read the post about PMDC rules and regulations and i have a question:
> will private medical colleges hold their entry tests too??or will there be just UHS entry test which will determine the merit for private colleges??


according to PMDC rules and regulations, there will b a single centralized test of the 

province (like UHS mcat in punjab) which will be applicable for admissions in all 

public/private medical colleges.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

so i was just wondering why i couldnt find the same news on other websites and newspapers!!
I mean this is important!!!


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

*visit **the category 'For admission in 2011-2012 session and beyond**' 

at pmdc.org.pk.. u'll find answers to your questions there.
*


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! 
I just hope they don't change the date :/


----------



## areebasaqib (May 14, 2011)

SALAM.i want to apply in army medical college.but the online registration form is only for boys.plzzzz tel me the procedure of online registration for girls...............


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

areebasaqib said:


> SALAM.i want to apply in army medical college.but the online registration form is only for boys.plzzzz tel me the procedure of online registration for girls...............


In Army maedical college,seats for girls are excluded this year!!#roll


----------



## Mazhar Khan (May 16, 2011)

Dear Mr. Saeed,

Thanks for the very informative message. Indeed, it is going to be very helpfull for all students looking for the same details for entry test.

God Bless You & rest of your family..

Regards,
Mazhar Khan
Saudi Arabia


----------



## Mazhar Khan (May 16, 2011)

Dear Mr. Saeed,

Please post the required process on

How to apply for Entry Test?

Will be great guidelines & help for students...

Regards,


----------



## Mazhar Khan (May 16, 2011)

Dear Mr. Saeed,

Please post the required process on

How to apply for Entry Test?

Will be great guidelines & help for students...

Regards,:happy: 










anas91 said:


> Very important info Yr ! Thnx for sharing . .
> 
> really good decisions taken . .
> 
> ...


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

All the information will be available on Unversity of Health and Sciences at:

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..

I think they will issue the application forms and all the related information in August. Information on the mcat entry test is available on their website now if you want to have a look.

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/ETsyllabus2011.pdf

So just keep an eye on this website for up-to-date information.

Regards

Saeed


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Further info in english

Criteria change: New rules for medical school admissions this year – The Express Tribune


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

raza77 said:


> Further info in english
> 
> Criteria change: New rules for medical school admissions this year ? The Express Tribune


thanks#yes 
:happy:


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Please search through the existing posts before raisning new questions. All the information about the entry test 2011 is already here, so please try using the search option first......


----------



## fizah (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

which books would be recommened to prepare from? i have studied alevels so the syllabus does differ, i was planning to use my alevel books but dont think they would be off much help.

regards

fizah


----------



## parishey rose (Aug 5, 2011)

plz tell me what is the last date to apply in UHS entry test.is it anounced or not yet?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes the last date to apply for the entry test is 03:00 PM on 7th September, 2011. 

All the information is there on the UHS website:

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


*ENTRANCE TEST-2011
For Admission to Public and Private Medical / Dental Institutions of the Punjab *The University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore, shall conduct the Entrance Test for admission in First Year MBBS / BDS in *Public and Private Medical and Dental Institutions* of the Punjab on *Tuesday, 13th September, 2011 at 09:00 A.M. *
*As per Regulations of Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PMDC), it is mandatory to appear in the Entrance Test of the Punjab for admission to any medical / dental college of the province. 

ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR ENTRANCE TEST 
The candidate has passed Intermediate Science (HSSC/F.Sc) (Pre-Medical Group) or Equivalent Examination, securing at-least 60% (660/1100), unadjusted marks (excluding the marks of Hifz-e-Quran).
Those awaiting result must provide a Hope Certificate (in original), issued by the Head/Principal of their concerned institution, clearly stating that the said candidate is expected to secure at-least 60% marks in HSSC or Equivalent Examination.

WHO CAN APPLY
The candidates having domicile of any district of the Punjab and Federal Capital Area (Islamabad), Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Province of Gilgit-Baltistan (Northern Area).
Foreign students or dual nationals of Pakistani origin must take the Entrance Test (If they have not passed SAT II examination with a minimum score of 550 marks in each science subject i.e., Biology, Chemistry and Physics / Mathematics) for admission against seats reserved for them under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP) and Self- Finance Scheme (SFS).

FORMAT OF ENTRANCE TEST 
The test shall consist of one paper containing 220 multiple-choice questions (MCQs)- four options with single correct answer- divided into Four sections, namely:

[*]Physics (44 MCQs)
[*]Chemistry (58 MCQs)
[*]English (General for language proficiency) (30 MCQs)
[*]Biology (88 MCQs)

The duration of Test shall be 150 minutes (2? hours).
Each question carries 05 marks. Total marks, therefore, are 1100.

SYLLABUS OF ENTRANCE TEST 
The syllabus of Entrance Test 2011 has been available on UHS website ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::... The candidates are advised to prepare for the Entrance Test according to this syllabus from their respective textbooks.

CENTRES FOR ENTRANCE TEST
Entrance Test 2011 will be held simultaneously in following cities: Southern PunjabCentral PunjabNorthern PunjabBahawalpur , Multan, Rahim Yar Khan, and D.G. Khan.Lahore, Faisalabad, Sahiwal, Gujrat, Gujranwala, and Sargodha.Rawalpindi and Hassan Abdal
Candidates shall mention on their Application Forms and Admittance Cards the centre city from where they wish to appear in the test.
Centres will be allotted by UHS subject to administrative / logistic arrangements which shall not be changed subsequently.

HOW TO APPLY FOR ENTRANCE TEST
Entrance Test Application Kit will be available at UHS and public sector medical / dental colleges at Lahore, Multan, Bahawalpur, Faisalabad, Rawalpindi and Rahim Yar Khan, from 20th August to 7th September, 2011(on working days only) from 9.00 A.M. to 3.00 P.M.
Dully filled Application Forms can be submitted, in the following way, from 20th August to 7th September, 2011(on working days) from 9.00 A.M. to 3.00 P.M. Sr. No.If a candidate wishes to appear fromHe / She shall submit
his / her application at1Lahore Sahiwal, Gujrat, Gujranwala, Sargodha University of Health Sciences Lahore 2Multan, D.G. KhanNishtar Medical College, Multan 3Rawalpindi, Hassan Abdal Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi4Bahawalpur Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur 5Rahim Yar KhanSheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan 6Faisalabad Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad
The candidates shall submit following documents with their applications:

[*]Attested copy of Matriculation/SSC or equivalent examination.
[*]Attested copy of HSSC/FSc (Pre-medical) or equivalent examination (Candidate having foreign qualifications, such as A-Level etc., shall provide the Equivalence Certificate issued by IBCC.)or Hope Certificate ( in original) from the Head/Principal of the institute.
[*]Attested copy of CNIC or B-Form issued by NADRA.
[*]Attested copy of Birth Certificate issued by the Union Council, if date of birth is not mentioned on Matriculation certificate
[*]Duly filled Admittance Cards (both copies). The cards must not be separated. Please paste two coloured ID size photographs on the two cards.
[*]Two self-addressed A-4 size envelopes with Rs 40/- postage stamps each.
[*]Three recent passport size, coloured photographs of the candidate. One to be pasted on the application form and attested on the front and other two, attested on the back, to be attached with the form.
[*]Attested copy of domicile certificate of the candidate. No other document shall be acceptable in lieu of domicile certificate. Foreign candidates shall provide the attested copy of their foreign passport.
[*]Huffaz-e-Quran shall present a certificate of Hifz-e-Quran, issued by a registered Madrassa.

The Admittance Cards shall be issued on the spot.
The candidates are required to submit Application forms by hand. Applications received through post shall NOT be entertained.

IMPORTANT 
No application for Entrance Test shall be received after 03:00 PM on 7th September, 2011.
No candidate shall be allowed to enter the examination centre without the Admittance Card issued by the University.
Any candidate found to have domicile of more than one place shall be disqualified.
Any candidate found to have submitted forged certificates or fake documents at any stage of admission shall be permanently debarred from admission to any medical / dental college.
Entrance Test for Punjab is also mandatory for admission to private sector medical / dental colleges of the Punjab.
There is no minimum or maximum age limit for admission to any medical / dental institution.
Candidates having foreign qualifications must provide the Equivalence Certificate issued by IBCC only.
The Government of Punjab has decided to conduct Entrance Test free of charge. No costs will be paid by the candidate at any level. 
*


----------

